# Corona Virus lockdown, Stables closing?



## Ellie.and.Ted (23 March 2020)

After this evenings announcement of the country being on lockdown because of COVID-19. You can only exercise once a day and I’m wondering whether this means that stables, equestrian centres etc. will close or not as I may have a very fresh pony at the end of it all!


----------



## Wagtail (23 March 2020)

My liveries will still be coming.


----------



## claret09 (23 March 2020)

i am planning to as it is a welfare issue


----------



## Bellaboo18 (23 March 2020)

I'll be seeing my horses twice a day as usual.


----------



## silverunicorn (23 March 2020)

I'm a bit confused as to whether we are allowed to have lessons if we maintain social distancing or whether we can only go out with the people we live with .


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2020)

silverunicorn said:



			I'm a bit confused as to whether we are allowed to have lessons if we maintain social distancing or whether we can only go out with the people we live with .
		
Click to expand...

No you won’t. A Trainer is not a essential worker.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (23 March 2020)

silverunicorn said:



			I'm a bit confused as to whether we are allowed to have lessons if we maintain social distancing or whether we can only go out with the people we live with .
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ho...questrian-businesses-grooms-riders-710146/amp 
No lessons allowed


----------



## ecb89 (24 March 2020)

My horse is kept on full livery. The yard is now shut


----------



## Goldenstar (24 March 2020)

No you can’t go for lessons 
essential trips for animal welfare will be ok .


----------



## twiggy2 (24 March 2020)

ecb89 said:



			My horse is kept on full livery. The yard is now shut 

Click to expand...

Must be really tough for you just now but really best for everyone


----------



## Callieann (24 March 2020)

Ellie.and.Ted said:



			After this evenings announcement of the country being on lockdown because of COVID-19. You can only exercise once a day and I’m wondering whether this means that stables, equestrian centres etc. will close or not as I may have a very fresh pony at the end of it all!
		
Click to expand...

check the British horse society website they will be posting an update on the latest situation today


----------

